# 2014 card exchange thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello.... Any one out there????


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Count us in! Thanks for all your hard work, Bethene!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

add me to the list .. trying this for the first time also..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Had to bump this


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

YES! I'm in, I'm in!!!  

Don't feel so bad about not doing the handmade this year Bethene.....you work hard enough around here as it is! lol

I'm not setting a limit, & yes, I will even send cards out of country (for our international folks)

Can't wait! If anyone is on the fence about this, let me tell you, visiting the mailbox after a long day & finding some Halloween cheer is so worth it - just jump in! It's so good for boosting the Halloween spirit...


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Count me in! I love sending and receiving cards! No limit and will send out of the country


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

For the new people what you do is post here if you are joining and if you have a limit of cards you are doing or if no limit just say no limit
wither you want to ship out of country or not

. Then you just pm the others on this thread asking if they would like to exchange cards and put your address in the pm then they will pm you back with there address and you have started creating your list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in  
I am going to set a limit for right now to 25 but may go up
I will send out of the country


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds like a good number Saki, I will start out with 25, and I am open to sending out side the country!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay! I'm totally in! I will set a limit of 25 as well and am willing to send outside the country!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been waiting with baited breath for this.. we're in. We'll start at 30 but could be conned into more if needed. We will do a few out of country.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in! PM with your info. I'm open to all countries. I might have a limit this year but for now, at least 30.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a limit of 25 to start off with. My wife and I are already buying stuff to make cards with.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm so in for this!!!!!! yay!
will send post to other countries


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I replied to everyone. The 60 second rule got me a few times before I noticed, so if you didn't get a reply back from me, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

super excited to get cards in the mail now!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in again this year. 25 in country for right now may raise later who knows.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in! No limit this year.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

no limit, got stamps got cards will mail!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in! No limit. I love this card exchange!
Will mail anywhere


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh that 60-second rule is a pain. Especially when you're at work and trying to do it...I think I've sent a message to everyone in this thread so far.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, I think I emailed and or responded to everyone so far. If you don't have anything from me let me know! So excited!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me, me! I want in this year!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I sent my info to everyone so far, please flood my inbox..no limit!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I do I do!! 

Oh! Guess I should mention that I'm from Canada just in case some of yo wanted to send just in the US.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Kelloween said:


> I think I sent my info to everyone so far, please flood my inbox..no limit!


Sent you a message


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok sent a message to those who were ok with sending outside of the country. I also sent messages to those who did not specify lol!

Think I will do about 20-25 this year. So if you wish to get a card from a fellow Canuck, flood my inbox!!


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in!!!!!! I will mail anywhere just PM me!!!! On my way to buy supplies now.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I've already asked the Mrs if she would mind if I asked her to write all the addresses onto my Halloween notebook tonight. She doesn't know how many are already in my inbox.  She can kill me later.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

If I send it twice..please excuse me..


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I did this a couple of years ago and it was super fun! I didn't do it last year because soooo busy with new props and missed it , but I think I have a handle on it this year so I'm in. Can safely do 20 (using both pre-made and hand made embellished).
-Z


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I am in and so very excited! Please message me, I will get messages out tommorrow. Stuck at work this evening


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bumping to the top


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in! I love this! 
No limit & will mail anywhere!-


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in. Pm me if intrested.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

If I PM'ed some of you twice, sorry bout that.....got a little PM-happy in all the excitement! lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookybella977 I tried responding to your pm but it says your mailbox is full


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Spookybella977 I tried responding to your pm but it says your mailbox is full


same here Bella, you'll have to delete some!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Kelloween said:


> same here Bella, you'll have to delete some!


Kelloween, did you get my message?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi thanks for letting me know I just deleted messages so it should be good! Can you please resend your messages?

thanks!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can' t wait to start receiving cards!

No limit, will mail anywhere! please PM me your info!!!! I think I sent a message to everyone if I missed someone please let me know

thanks!!!


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am in
> I am going to set a limit for right now to 25 but may go up
> I will send out of the country


When do you send them out?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Usually mid-October so everyone has them in time for Halloween.



Kyriotes said:


> When do you send them out?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hi thanks for letting me know I just deleted messages so it should be good! Can you please resend your messages?
> 
> thanks!


Resent!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm game as always.  I'll send anywhere.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Do people normally hand make their cards?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Some will make their cards, some are store bought. Either way it's so much fun to go to your mailbox every day.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay, so I just message people? I don't really know anyone. I'll set my limit at 13 and go for more if I can get my Secret Reaper out of the way.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Kelloween, did you get my message?


yes. thank you!


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

Count me in! This is so exciting! I'm from Finland so I will have to mail outside of my own country anyway, it really doesn't matter where! I think I'll keep my limit as 10 for now since it's my first time. I'll raise it up if I can!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in for 25 to start. Most likely, I won't be sending out PMs until this weekend. And, I won't be working on them until after I take care of my Secret Reaper victim. I loved the card exchange last year.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Count me in!
I am open to send out side the country to!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My card list is getting off to a good start! Totally re-designed my cards last night. I'll start making this weekend when I can't get to the garage to paint my fencing and trees and other things I have going on.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My card list is getting off to a good start also! I forgot to state that I'm willing to ship to all countries. I'll be periodically checking in when I can find internet over the weekend, so may be a slight delay in getting my info to you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I said I wasn't going to PM until this weekend, but I have answered all who PM'ed me. Let me know if you didn't get an answer. This will be so much fun.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

so super excited as my list gets longer!!!!!!!
will mail out in early ocktober for my hallowe'en fiends across the pond!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

hallowmas said:


> so super excited as my list gets longer!!!!!!!
> will mail out in early ocktober for my hallowe'en fiends across the pond!


I just realized I don't think I responded to yours. Got a whole lot of emails all at once. Sent now. Sorry if I duplicated.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Man did this thread get buried fast. 

OK I am in.  I am going to start with a limit of 15 homemade cards. Anyone after that will probably get store bought. In total I think I am going to put a 30 card limit for now. I will mail to any country, including Texas. LOL.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

there you are my feline fiend!
sending my pm


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I was really bummed I had to miss last year so I'm definitely IN this year! I'm going to say a limit of 25 and in the country for now, I may change my mind later.

I will most likely send out PM's tonight after I get all the kids in bed. Feel free to PM me in the meantime


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Oooh la la... it has begun! Count me in for anywhere!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

The wife and I can do as many as possible. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I am stressing myself out over the design.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I just lucked out at Jo-Anns and scored a whole lot of perfect items for card making at 70 - 90 percent off! My mind is whirling with design ideas!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

bumpity bump bump!

this was on the second page....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the night


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm thinking I might up my limit. I started at 25. Got enough to make I believe 48 cards. Don't want to overdue it my first year. Perhaps I'll go up to 30


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kyriotes said:


> When do you send them out?


I send mine out in October closer to Halloween


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween Snob is in again this year! I'll take 50 cards. Will reciprocate and mail anywhere in the world.
As a bonus, I will be mailing an award to the top three creative cards as judged by your peers. All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched 10-1-2014. The website is www.halloweensnob.com


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

This is exciting! I think i might do a Creepy & Spooky Version and a Cute Version (i might ask my exchange list  )


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Woohoo I have 11 confirmed so far! I PMed more today so hopefully I get more messages throughout the day!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! I haven't made mine yet, but I have some ideas & I'm ready to exchange info. No limit so far, & I'll send to U.S.A and Canada. Do we have any folks yet from across the pond? I'd consider it!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I am the only Canadian so far lol! Where is Frenchy?? Was she not the one who always started this?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes it was always Frenchy, but I seem to remember that she was unable to last year and Bethene stepped in. (Where would we be without Bethene?) I hope Frenchy is OK.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I am caught up and responded to everyone. If not or if I duplicated, sorry!!! 

Multitasking at work too.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

so far I noticed one canadian and one from Finland... so we do have an over the pond - er.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I have 20 now....I am trying to keep up with who wants in..sorry if I messaged some twice!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

don't we have some forum fiends in the uk?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

ready for more


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> ready for more
> View attachment 210274


I need to do this too..That way I will quit messaging people twice..hahaha!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We are in! Will send anywhere!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump up bump


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

My limit has been reached for now! I'm sorry, but I will not accept any more exchanges for now. I'll see how the card making goes and then decide if I can take on some more.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

So far I have 18 for sure. Some people I have not heard from yet. I can take about six more!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in I can do 25 cards but I think I can only handle US shipping this year.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Count me in! I'll start with 20 and see how it goes...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hallowmas, that's adorable! I'm so boring - I just use 3x5 cards to write the online name on one side, the real name & address on the other......& then as they come in, I check it off on the front. Your notebook idea might be a better one for me, though, especially since I tend to swap cards with a lot of the same people for other holidays (like Xmas & the Vampire Valentines).


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh I'm even more borning... I just cut and paste the Halloween name, the real name and addy into a word doc. As the cards come in I add a little * in front...that way I know whom to email to see if something got lost in the email. In few years I've done this I've only had 3 flake outs... 2 my first year doing this both were from overseas... and 1 last year who didn't feel the need to send me a card cause well, they ran out.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

i would love to join the card exchange  i can make 20-25, and send a few international.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the night!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 26 now! I have never done the card trade, this will be fun!


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

I would Love to exchange! I will put my limit around 25 as well and am open to international sending!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in again! I'll probably do a combo of bought and handmade. Willing to send anywhere. No limit as of yet!  pm me


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i have 5 more open spaces  .. i set my limit at 20 ( as of now ) ..


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Hallowmas, that's adorable! I'm so boring - I just use 3x5 cards to write the online name on one side, the real name & address on the other......& then as they come in, I check it off on the front. Your notebook idea might be a better one for me, though, especially since I tend to swap cards with a lot of the same people for other holidays (like Xmas & the Vampire Valentines).


I used a little note book last year, and a doing so this year. It helps me keep tract of those I as trading with, and to make sure I mail on out. I mark the name when I address the envelope. I think I might start jotting other things in there too, like decoration ideas, reaper victims want list, etc.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I have room for three more!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump bump any more card exchange peeps!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

So excited about the card exchange! I think I've messaged everyone, if I missed someone please let me know! No limit & will mail anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Bump in the night


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Last year when I participated in the Halloween card exchange, I asked everyone I PM'ed if they wanted to swap Xmas cards too (thank you for reminding me, btw, Lady Arsenic), but I forgot to tack that onto the messages I've sent out so far. Brain fart, I guess....

So rather than go PMing everyone again that I've exchanged information with already (& adding to their inbox clutter), I would be fine if a note was just scrolled on the back of the envelope I receive or something - "Xmas too!" or something like that - so that way anyone who wants to trade with me then as well is more than welcome to do so.....

We now return you to your regularly scheduled exchanging already in progress....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Last year when I participated in the Halloween card exchange, I asked everyone I PM'ed if they wanted to swap Xmas cards too (thank you for reminding me, btw, Lady Arsenic), but I forgot to tack that onto the messages I've sent out so far. Brain fart, I guess....
> 
> So rather than go PMing everyone again that I've exchanged information with already (& adding to their inbox clutter), I would be fine if a note was just scrolled on the back of the envelope I receive or something - "Xmas too!" or something like that - so that way anyone who wants to trade with me then as well is more than welcome to do so.....
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled exchanging already in progress....


Great idea, kmeyer!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been on pinterest looking at card ideas for the last hour  Some of those cards are so amazing, and I'm so impressed with how creative people can be. Can't wait to start making cards and sending them out


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I replied to all the PMs I've received.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Last year when I participated in the Halloween card exchange, I asked everyone I PM'ed if they wanted to swap Xmas cards too (thank you for reminding me, btw, Lady Arsenic), but I forgot to tack that onto the messages I've sent out so far. Brain fart, I guess....
> 
> So rather than go PMing everyone again that I've exchanged information with already (& adding to their inbox clutter), I would be fine if a note was just scrolled on the back of the envelope I receive or something - "Xmas too!" or something like that - so that way anyone who wants to trade with me then as well is more than welcome to do so.....
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled exchanging already in progress....


this is indeed a great idea! would love to exchange xmas cards as well with the halloween peeps!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't done this in several years, and I want in! I've been bored and need to do something crafty. Cards are a great way to go. Just got back from WalMart and they have all the fall wax cubes out. I've got Fall leaves going right now and I am so in the mood for fall and Halloween! I think I'll hit my scrap table today and get started on cards. I'll start out at 10, shipping anywhere...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump bump any more takers!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Lord Nevermore has an excel spreadsheet to track these...he loves his spreadsheets


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd love to exchange Halloween cards again this year! 

No limit, and I will exchange overseas as well. 

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I made 9 cards today and feeling good, thinking I will bump my number up some to at least 15! Feeling excited for October now!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Im in! Still have all the address's from last year. No limit....under 100 would be nice though (writers cramp).


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in!!! If I'm not too late, that is. My card making was seriously derailed last year with a family crisis... But y'all have my undivided attention for 2014!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, I keep going back and forth on my design. I think I'll try something new this year. I can't wait to see everyone else's creative works of art. Or even store bought, still great to see that envelope in the mailbox in this digital obsessed world!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the midnight hour!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Whew! Just finished checking messages and think I've responded to everyone so far. Still open to more exchanges. No limit this year.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Count me in! I had to back out of the reaper exchange because of some unexpected turns of events...but those turns out events have taken a positive turn so I am definitely in! I'm good to exchange anywhere (Canada, US, Europe, anywhere else our haunters may be!) 

I will exchange 35 cards! 
Start in boxing me!!!! GO! NOW!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

I can still add a few more to my list


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I still have room for more.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Always room for more on my list too!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got plenty of stamps for more cards


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Sneak peek from today. The Mrs. just finished these.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

So far I've got fourteen cards made...each one is different so far this year, and each one has a mini water color painting attached! I'm having so much fun with these!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Halloween king those look awesome! Hey folks...I can only access via my phone right now and PMs are wonky...so please message me to exchange first! I will gladly respond back! And exchange!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

HalloweenIng that's an awesome card


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

These are the six I got done today! Who will get what? Only time will tell! http://imgur.com/KegUU72


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moony-1 those are really nice.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

moony_1 said:


> These are the six I got done today! Who will get what? Only time will tell! http://imgur.com/KegUU72


Those are Awesome! Can't wait to start getting cards!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> View attachment 210803
> 
> 
> Sneak peek from today. The Mrs. just finished these.


<3 them!! I'm soo excited to get started on mine!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the cards, moony and Halloween king,


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

moony_1 , we sure wouldn't have a problem taking the Jack Skellington card off your hands. 

Those cards look superb! Great job!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

those cards are amazing !!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the early midnight hour!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great job, yall! I need to get started on mine ..I am still debating on ideas!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I started buying supplies!!! I can take a few more yet


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I hit my initial 25 limit, but I can take a few more. I purchased the card stock, and I have some ideas for cards, but I'm not going to begin until the Reaper shipping is done.

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I to have hit my initial 25 card limit. I may open up for more a bit later thanks


----------



## AliGirl7 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm new here, but would love to exchange cards!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in and limited to 15 this year. They are done and ready to ship. This year is not a book, sorry but is something unique.
I can only ship in the usa.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just went to Joanns last night, 30 percent off of Halloween stuff! Got all my supplies and will start making them tonight


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the afternoon


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

woo hoo 40 exchange peeps!!!!!! i might have to have my cats help fill out the cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump.........


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am still open for more!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Greetings fellow pumpkin lovers.

I feel like at 15 pages i've joined late, but as the temperature has only just dropped in this past few days i've just started gearing back up for Halloween and come back here.

I can do 15 cards, and will ship to the US/Canada, as being in England there's not a lot of market for people here haha. 

I don't have time to go through the entire thread and message people right now but if anyone would like to send to England and receive a vintage english halloween card please feel free to PM me in the mean time.

Thanks guys, glad to be back for the season


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

its never to late for the card exchange dan!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been busy with work this week, but I just got a chance to respond to pm's. So if you've been waiting for my answer, sorry! But I should have answered you now. If not, shoot me another message, i'll be on later tonight to double check. I also still have some spots open !


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dan, it's never too late, I'm pm'ing you...


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in again! Love this thread...I'll take 20 to start!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

do the bumpty bump.....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

needs to be on 1st page bump!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a little late, but I'm in this year! No limit and out-of-country is okay.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys! I know I am late here. But hey hit me up if you wanna exchanges cards. It will me and my Mom (Silver Lady). PM and we shall get the ball rolling. So far... no limits and anyone who wants exchange, do not matter where you live. You shall get a little Halloween loving. 
Already started feeling the pressure of Halloween and also the joy too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have Halloween Forum address book I keep for this purposes. 



kmeyer1313 said:


> Hallowmas, that's adorable! I'm so boring - I just use 3x5 cards to write the online name on one side, the real name & address on the other......& then as they come in, I check it off on the front. Your notebook idea might be a better one for me, though, especially since I tend to swap cards with a lot of the same people for other holidays (like Xmas & the Vampire Valentines).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dang it is quiet here.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I have everyone so far...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i will start sending mine out as early as next week... sorry to disappoint on them not being handmade.. however .. my brother and mother have both been in the hospital and i have 2 weddings ( 1 of which i am photographing for my cousin) that was sprung on me out of no where .. and my anniversary where i will be gone for a week to the beach in the middle of october  !!!!!!! WITH ALL of that being said... i hope to get started on next year early...  !!! ohhhhh and i am ordering a whole set of the cards that im sending out just to keep for myself.. i personally think they are beautiful.. ( i mean scary) ...


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

So its ok to send them early-ish? I might be able to wait til October 1st but no promises!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Since I can't see my sent messages for some reason, I think my phone auto corrected my Apt # to Dr instead D1

So for anyone I emailed my address it's not: Apt Dr it's Apt D1 

Sorry!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i will be mailing out my overseas cards sept 2nd just so they get there in time.
alwayswicked my cards are from zazzle or hallmark or michaels!
merry hallowe'en


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in! Getting ready to whip up some more cards too!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! I had exchanged addresses last year but was unable to send out cards as I bought a house in September and got distracted by renovations!  (I apologize to those I was to exchange with ) This year I have plenty of cards and am hoping to exchange some cards with some of you! Exited to plan out my yard haunt in my new home!  no limit and will send world wide! Send me a pm. Fall is in the air!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

oh yea fall is in the air and cards will be filling up mailboxes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

just a little nighttime spooky bump....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bumping up this rainy gloomy Sunday morning... Ahhh, perfect weather to create spooky stuff!

I made 4 cards yesterday, today I am hoping to get 8 more done. We will see. I like to do different designs. Some I may make 4, others just 2. Today I have enough ready to make 6 of the style that's in my head. I find it fun to make both cute and creepy/gory cards!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got all the addresses wrote down. I actually do not know what I am planning on with the cards. It may be store brought this year. :/ Unless I can come up with an idea........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can take a few more, but this year they will be all store bought,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am prob-ly leaning towards store brought cards this year. WOE IS ME!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

hey, don't feel so bad, you two....I'm doing the store-bought thing too....I jazz them up a touch, but they're still not homemade.

It still tickles me pink to see cards in my mailbox & decorating my home!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, Its Been a while since Ive been on here but I just got to get in on the card exchange. I need some Halloween spirit around my house. I can do 30 cards and can send anywhere! Pm me. Im so excited


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, PM’d Some people, If you didn’t get a message from me and want to exchange just send me a Pm. Can’t wait


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mine also will be store and zazzle! it would be nice if hallmark had boxed sets of cards instead of just 6pks.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to go dig out my embosser from storage. I was thinking about all one design but now I'm not sure. I love making cards but get very judgemental towards myself about whether or not they're good lol. One year I used a vintage photo I bought in nyc and made copies of it to add to the card. I'm pretty sure they were posed in front of a coffin which was perfect!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Still have more Halloween love to spread  PM me if you want to share.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, count me in! Not sure if they're going to be homemade or just store bought & tweaked........but let's do this!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I can take some more. It's hard to PM from my phone, so send me a message if you're interested in exchanging with us.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, I changed my mind. NO limit for us.  If you want to exchange just send me a pm.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry I'm late but I thought I started the thread the day before Bethene no wonder I didn't hear from the usuals. I'm in any way.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

im in  it was fun last year


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, so it is after September the 1st, and now officially 'the season' as far as I'm concerned.

We're in again this year, and good for 20 in the US and Canada. 

We've recently moved from Florida to Georgia, and are trying to get the house unpacked, so I'm pretty sure we'll be short on time, and doing store-bought this year, but am still looking forward to the exchange!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still in the thinking stage. I have gotten used to decorating my cards for fun, but this year I am short on fun. LOL. Dunno. We shall see wont we? Hit me up if you still want to exchange. :}


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who have responded to my exchange request. I am still unpacking from our move and I am still in morning for most of my Halloween stuff which I had to sell before moving. I hope the exchange will bring me out of it. I would not miss it. My son has opened a Popcorn and Candy shop in Downtown Denver. I go in to help with it from time to time. So NOWHINING I know how you feel about CHOCOLATE. He has chocolate Popcorn.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

okay peeps i've sent my cards over the pond to lands beyond!!!!!
i was told by the post master that they should arrive in 2 weeks!!!!
for us folks in the states i shall mail them in ocktober, i have started on quite a few
so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I still have lots of room! Please message me if you'd like to exchange! I can't seem to access messages well from my phone and rarely get to a computer! So....message me!!! (Responding seems to be fine via my phone, just not initiating them for some reason) we will exchange anywhere!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ive reached my limit ghouls and gals...thanks


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you actually get cards sent to your forum name as long as the address is correct? I've had a couple of people request that.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still have room for more! Will send anywhere, no limit


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kyriotes I've sent letters to forum name w no problem except once the forum name had a number and the letter kept getting returned maybe they were confusing it for the address?!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

why yes you can CURRENT OCCUPANT!!!!
you dont need a name just the address
funny how that works


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots of stamps for more cards!!!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Starting my cards tomorrow!! Yea, lots of ideas. Can’t wait. Still open to more if anyone wants to exchange.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I still have more room if anyone wants to exchange!
I'm in canada but will send anywheres!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THERE IS CHOCOLATE POPCORN???? Is it good? I have never heard of it nor tried it.




Skullie said:


> Thanks to all of you who have responded to my exchange request. I am still unpacking from our move and I am still in morning for most of my Halloween stuff which I had to sell before moving. I hope the exchange will bring me out of it. I would not miss it. My son has opened a Popcorn and Candy shop in Downtown Denver. I go in to help with it from time to time. So NOWHINING I know how you feel about CHOCOLATE. He has chocolate Popcorn.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I too, have room for more!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets see we have Dark Chocolate, Chocolate, S'mores, Banana Pudding, Heath, Butterfingers, Peanut Butter Chocolate, Zebra Caramel ( Caramel with white chocolate and Milk Chocolate and Sea Salt), Key Lime Pie, Cookies and Cream. and that is just the chocolate section. We 70 flavors in all. But I love the Dill Pickle Best


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now that my reaper box is sent I better start to give some thought to my cards


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Still have some room. They are done and ready to ship.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to get in on the card exchange. I can take about 25. Just send me a PM if you want to exchange.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Skullie I love trying flavored popcorn! I bought this bag on Sunday at SAMs club and I loved it! Wish I could try some of the flavors you have! My brother would love the dill pickle flavor!!! Still working on my cards!!!! Getting excited about receiving and sending!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

we are going to make the postal service very busy soon!!!!!!
now they need to make hallowe'en stamps!!!!!
i do get mine from zazzle BUT pay more
so everyone can have hallowe'en stamps!!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would Love halloween Stamps!!! Hopefully one day they will make some!!! Did you ever see the classic movie monsters ones they did years ago??


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I have blown my budget on card supplies, and loving every minute of it! PS, I bought a pack of 40 cards and only have 15 to send out as of yet  *hint*


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Spookybella977 said:


> I would Love halloween Stamps!!! Hopefully one day they will make some!!! Did you ever see the classic movie monsters ones they did years ago??


Doesn't zazzle have custom stamps? Sadly, I think the logo is on there pretty large.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes zazzle has custom ones, hallowmas buys them but I wish there were some from the usps where we didn't have to pay extra $$


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Lets see we have Dark Chocolate, Chocolate, S'mores, Banana Pudding, Heath, Butterfingers, Peanut Butter Chocolate, Zebra Caramel ( Caramel with white chocolate and Milk Chocolate and Sea Salt), Key Lime Pie, Cookies and Cream. and that is just the chocolate section. We 70 flavors in all. But I love the Dill Pickle Best


OMG, those all sound amazing, and Dill Pickle? YUMMMMMMMMMMMM! Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a bit nervous about how my cards will be perceived, but I think I'll send cards to whomever sends me messages.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay Spookybella977 we have Chicago also. as well as EXTRA CHICAGO. ( extra cheesy and extra buttery Caramel) lets see we made Sea salt Caramel, Mac and Cheese, Loaded Baker Potato, Chili Lime, Dr. Pepper, Orange, Cinnamon, Banana, Cherry, spicy buffalo, and blue cheese today.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I've also tried to get the post office to make Halloween stamps. I used to work there but they would not let me print the design I wanted, which was a skull and crossbones with a big" Z " for Zettle but they would not print it. Too scary. That year I bought all the old Edgar Allen Poe stamps and added an extra for the postage balance.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Skullie all those flavors sound amazing!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the usps does have the poe stamps again and years ago i got the bat ones they had but sadly they do not have hallowe'en or even fall ones.
i do get mine from zazzle and pay a lot more but its worth it to get the smiles across the states and the pond when my fellow hallowe'en peeps get their cards!
they see the hallowe'en stamp and they know!!!!


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I saw a fall colored butterfly. Maybe I'll go with that.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thats sounds cool i will have to check that out!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I started out making cards and by the time I got to 25 I was out of paper and things so I am just buying some to finish mine off!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Now that Secret Reaper 1 package is mailed out I will have time to start working on my cards. I think I still have room for about 10 more people. PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So I've been on a card making spree, I've got room for more if anyone wants to exchange!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok bought all the stuff to start making cards


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty sure I have all I need to start making cards. Going to start them on Tuesday. I am so excited!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

bought all the rest of my card-related stuff today (except for the stamps), now I just have to wait for my next day off to put it all together....

I'm hoping that my out-of-the-country cards will go out by the 15th or so, & the in-the-states cards will be mailed Oct. 1st.....


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I still have spots! Just shoot me a message if you'd like to exchange.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

* Hello everyone. I have resurfaced finally and am excited to do the card exchange again this year. If anyone would be interested in exchanging cards with me please don't hesitate to message me. I will start out saying I can commit to doing 20 cards. *


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'v completed half of my card list !!!!! yay!!!!!
its a mixer of store bought and part handmade ( got blank halloween card stock from michaels)
so excited these will be hitting the post office in ocktober!
lots of room for more cards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump, stamp


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

what to do fro envelopes??


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the blank hallowe'en card stock i got from michaels came with envelopes, it was a 40 pack great deal!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked in the past and prolly a silly question. I still have all the addy's from last years exchange and am just adding this years new requests to it. Should I stick with just this years folks or send to anyone I have the info on?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump in the witching hour


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

If you haven't heard from me yet, please PM me. I have room for 10 more


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Still have room for more. I have lost track of people I am not exchanging with yet. PM me and I will respond.

Iowa, you can do either. Some people send to past exchangees. Most of us stick to our list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Plan on having my cards all finished and addressed and ready to mail by weekend


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got 6 done yesterday and just went out and bought more stuff ( that I really didn’t need but its really cool) Haunted Higley’s and I will be hard at work on more cards tomorrow.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got more global stamps!!!! bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I still have plenty of room for more! I also plan on having all of the cards ready to mail this weekend


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I still have plenty of room on my list to! I can't wait to start seeing all these beautiful cards displayed in my home! Brings so much joy!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I want in! I'll take anybody. I really need the cheer in my PT rehab room while I recover


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am way late to the game! I think I only have 10 to exchange. I'll double check tonight. Please PM me if you have room.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I still have some spots for more cards! I've been MIA while trying to get the boys all settled and back to school...WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BABIES????? sorry....had a bit of a moment  I just miss them...even though they drive me bonkers some times  so yeah...hit me up! I still have spots!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

so much fun making all the cards out to the HF peeps!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Started on my cards today & ran out of ribbon - grrrr....so have to make the rest (not counting any last-minute jump-ins) on Saturday after I pick up more.

However, I finished my out-of-the-country cards, & they're getting mailed out tomorrow! So start watching your mailboxes.....


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hii everyone! I have many spots to fill up, can't wait to send and receive those orange envelopes everyday! Send me a PM


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still can take on more and no I have not started on any of them. LOL! Just hit me up!


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

Ooooooo! I just got my very first Halloween card from Hallowmas! Yay! It's awsome, thank you!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Liekkiö said:


> Ooooooo! I just got my very first Halloween card from Hallowmas! Yay! It's awsome, thank you!


your very welcome my fellow hallowe'en peep!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump stamp


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

I am about to start working on my cards, but i am still looking for a design for the Gory versión for those who love horror


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

soon the usps will be very busy sending all our cards across the states and the pond!
cant wait till they start coming in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my first card today, a post card from Always wicked, thank you, thank you, it made my day!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Yay! First Halloween card todday!!! Thank you for the awesome post card Always Wicked... I love it!!


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to participate in the Halloween card exchange. I am open to sending outside of the country. I can send 25 or 30.

Thank you


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

When will the exchange start?


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I will be mailing some very soon. Probably the 22nd or 23rd. I'm so giddy to send and receive!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump, bump, stamp


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received my first card today from Always Wicked. Thank you. It's great. I love the vintage look, and think I'm leaning that way this year too.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i too like the vintage cards as well


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I also got my first card today, looks like its from Always Wicked. Thank you! I'm trying to work on my design, and its so frustrating that I think I'll do something different. Aaarrrgggg!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

See, now why is that upsidedown?? I guess today is not my day with electronic-do-hicky-things!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got a card to from Always Wicked. thank you 










all my cards are ready to go


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I did also! thank you Always Wicked! mine are not even close to being ready!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoping to have my cards finished up this by the end of this coming week and send them out at the beginning of next week. Loving this! !


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I want to do the card exchange but I can't really think about it until my Secret Reaper gift is on its way. At least that should be soon. I have a car appointment week after next and am thinking that might be a good time to make some Halloween cards while I wait. I bought some Halloween stamps a couple of weeks ago but not the ink and cardstock. I'll join up if I can get some cards made.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't started yet either. I usually don't send mine out until October at least


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I haven't started mine either, although I have all the supplies ready to go. Anyone have an idea as to how long international shipping takes? I've got a couple peeps across the pond to send to and I want to make sure they get their cards before halloween.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the adorable vintage postcard Always Wicked! Too cute....

will post a pic soon when the cards start trickling in.....


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Would you like to exchange cards?


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Would you like to exchange cards? If you do here is my info-


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Would you like to exchange cards? If so here's my in


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Would you like to exchange cards? If so my here's my info-


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bonilaur said:


> Would you like to exchange cards? If so my here's my info-


You should PM those you want to exchange with privately versus putting your address online for all .


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my first card from Always Wicked!!! Too cute!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've reached my limit.Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

If you don't have me on your list and want to exchange cards...shoot me a message! I'm up to 40!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween Snob is in again this year! I'll take 100 cards. Basically, all of you! PM me for my address. 
I will reciprocate and mail anywhere in the world.

The main goal of course is to have fun and enjoy the process. All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched 10-1-2014. The website is www.halloweensnob.com 

For those that choose to participate, your card will be displayed on the website in October and visitors to the site will be able to cast a vote for their favorite card. 

I WILL BE MAILING A HALLOWEEN SNOB AWARD this year to the top card makers.  
PLEASE MAIL EARLY.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

and so it begins!!!! 
thank you always wicked luv my card my 2 favorite things hallowe'en and black cats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I've reached my limit as well. Thanks everyone  I'll be making and sending the cards by October 1st


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

soon very soon the mailbox will be overflowing with hallowe'en greetings!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Worked on my cards yesterday!!! So excited!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Hostesswiththemostess!

The wife and I adored your card. It was our first one, so she is partial to it, lol!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in as well! What a fun idea  Can't wait to send out spooky California tidings and receive Halloween greetings from around the world!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got my first card today. Thanks Hostesswiththemostest. Loved the card. 
Starting to look like halloween around here


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Bump in the night


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Finished jazzing up the rest of my cards, & they're getting mailed tomorrow. I was going to wait till October 1st, but I just can't - too excited to wait! lol However, anybody who jumps on board late, don't let that stop you from PMing me - I have some extra (okay, a LOT of extra) supplies, so I have no problem popping cards in the mail at the last minute. 

Remember, let me know if you want to be added to my Xmas/Hanukkah card list too!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another card from....... hostesswiththemostess!!!!!!!
thank you! its really neat!
should have mine mailed out by ocktober!


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Finishing my cards this week


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh yeah Halloween is getting closer . I got my first card today from Hostesswiththemostess. Thanks it was really cute


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a cute ghost card from the hostesswiththemostess, thank you!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Finished all my cards today. (plus some extras if anyone wants to still exchange) I will be sending them out
on Friday! I can’t wait any longer then that.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got a very cool card from moonbaby345 today! Thank you! 

I think this weekend I need to put the card-hanging ribbon out.....that's usually the first step to decorating for holidays in my house....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you moonbaby345 recived your card today


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Well with the help of grandaughters we are half way to our goal of 29 cards. Limit was 25 but how can you say no when this is so much fun??LOL They aren't perfect by any means. So please know they were made with love of the season and love to all of you.  Each and every ones are totally different so hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My cards are done and just need to be addressed. I am not mailing out until early or mid Oct. 

That is also when I will be opening all my cards. I do love getting your cards in the mail any time as it is fun to open the mailbox and have mail. But it will be more exciting closer to Halloween to actually open them. 

I am showing a teaser of my cards. Mostly so you will know what to do with it. LOL. Each card has a silly riddle on the front. Underneath is a ghost peeking out of a box. Pull the ghost from the box for the answer to the riddle. Some of the riddles are about a witch, or monster, etc but it is still a ghost with the answer. hehe. Each card is a little different in decor. I covered the riddle on this card so it will still be a surprise. 








On the inside are 7-10 Halloween or monster trivia questions. Answers are on the back.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not started on anything at all. DANG, I am behind I am telling ya!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've received three cards so far!

I'm still open for more exchanges. I'll more than likely be mailing around the first or second week of October now though I'm going to try to get my cards going out of the country mailed a bit sooner.  If I haven't responded to anyone's PM, please send me another message as I haven't been on the forum as much recently.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just whisper that card is sooo cute! and very creative!
awesome!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just whisper awesome card!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustWhisper, now you're just torturing us! lol But seriously, that pic looks adorable - I can't wait!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Halloween cards are just about finished, just need to address them tomorrow! Also got my first card in the mail. Thank you Hostesswiththemostess!! I will always remember the first card I ever got from doing this exchange  P.S. Still have room for a couple more people if anyone wants to exchange!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Mailed mine on Monday. Have a couple spaces left


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got my second card from kmeyer1313! It's adorable, so funny and cute, thank you so much! And thank you for the ridiculously cute bookmark, it's going for use since I read books all the time! 
I have to get my cards done quickly..


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I received a Halloween magnet today from Lady Sherry.I love it!Crows are my favorite thing!How did you know?Thank you so much!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

now the trip to the mailbox is full of wonder will a hallowe'en greeting be there!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for liking my card. I don't want to wait to mail them out but I will be patient. I have received several cards. I will show n tell when I open all my cards in Oct. Judging from the other cards received from those people I know they will be adorable. I can hardly wait!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

cards are made and addressed. Will be heading to the post office tomorrow. Whoohoo That was fun


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am still working on mine..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I mailed my cards today with exception of a couple more I need to make. Anyone else want to exchange with me?


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Cards are done and will be mailed out tomorrow! I have a few extra for anyone else who wants to exchange.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

THANKS hostestwiththemostest for my first card of the season! It's so cute!! First batch of my cards go out this weekend, gotta get stamps and envelopes first!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I got my 1st card!! Thank you hostesswiththemostest!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been away from the boards for more then a little bit, going to bump this up and if there are any late comers I still have a little room so feel free to IM me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking forward to having something other than junk in my mailbox.

I am at my hand made limit now. Anyone else who wants to exchange will be getting a store bought card but I will still love to exchange with you. Just PM me.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got all my cards mailed out today  Even picked up some nifty stamps while I was there.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got half of my card list done should finish up this weekend and mail them in time for ocktober greetings
can take more


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I still have spots open if any of you would like to exchange. Please message me if you're interested in exchanging.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

recived a card from lady sherry today thank you


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl sent me a very nice card today, and Hostess with the Mostest sent me a lovely ghost card the other day. I will post pictures tomorrow.

Thank you both.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am addressing mine at this moment...can someone tell me how much postage to put on one going out of the states?


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

They have forever world stamps that will do the job just fine, kelloween......they're $1 each at the post office (I think)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

have a couple more spots open


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Have more spots on my list as well if anyone else wants to exchange with me!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the magnet Lady Sherry! Every time I look at the fridge, I see it & smile...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me too!! Thank you Sherry! and I also had one from beautiful nitemare, hers was a nice one! when I get about 10 and get mine sent, I will post some pics!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought I posted them, So here goes.







From Saki.Girl









From Hostess with the mostest.

I love them. Thank you so much.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

From Saki Girl







From Hostesswiththemostest)







From beautifulnightmare!!!!

Thank you everyone !!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got a really neat black magnet with a crow on it from lady sherry
a really cute boo card from beautifulnightmare
thank you both!!!!!!!!
got all my cards done and will be mailing them soon


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have received cards from moonbaby, hostesswiththemostess, and kmeyer. I am looking forward to opening them soon.

I wanted to buy Halloween stamps but I refuse to pay $1 per stamp. Pretty outrageous. But there sure are a lot of really cool ones available. 

Those are really nice cards. Great artwork everyone. I love the googly eyes on the ghost. LOL.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Sending out chunks of cards as I get them done.. Listening to Two Steps From Hell in the background  I would encourage any halloween or music score lover to check out this group... Their music is epic and eerily beautiful


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Busily addressing cards today, trying to finish up. A few folks will laugh when they get their cards.... I have 5 poinsettia "forever stamps" left over from last year's Christmas cards, and I'm using them!  Hey, waste not, want not! (I have already decided to nix my Xmas cards this year. )


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Beautifulnightmare for the cute witches shoe card..


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

I just finished my first batch of cards! Going to get some stamps tomorrow.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Kmeyer1313 for the skelton card with the homemade bookmark!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got 2 Beautiful cards today. One from kmyer1313, love the cat thank you. And a super cute ghost card from Beautifulnightmare. 
Thanks guys love them both. I will put pics up when I get a few more and get my mantle decorated


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you kmeyer1313 and Beautifulnightmare for the cute cards. Will post pictures once a few more come in and I get the cards set up on the card display!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received lovely cards for kmeyer1313 and dee 14399 today. It is always nice to get haunt greetings in the mail. thank you


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also received hallowe'en greetings from kmeyer1313 and dee14399
thank you! the cards are awesome
and the bookmark too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received two cards also, one fro, dee14399, love the spiders!

and a cute witchy one from kmeyer1314, thank you o much I do lso love getting Halloween cards!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Man you guys are fast!!! I am still thinking on mine. So far I recievedDee14399's ,Kmeyer1313's,Beautifulnightmare's, Always wicked's, and moonb aby 345. Thank you to all of you. I need to get on the ball here.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello my fellow Haunters!

So far I have received cards from hostess with the mostess, beautifulnightmare, dee14399, alway's wicked, and kmeyer1313. All your cards made may day pulling them from the mailbox  Thank you so much!

If there is anyone I have not already spoken with, please send me a pm! I love the Halloween card exchange!


----------



## bonilaur (Sep 29, 2013)

Yesterday I receive cute cards from Dee14399 and kmeyer1313. The bookmark is great. My card will be going out soon almost done.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween Snob is in again this year! I'll take 100 cards. Basically, all of you! PM me for my address. 
I will reciprocate and mail anywhere in the world.

The main goal of course is to have fun and enjoy the process. All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched 10-1-2014. The website is www.halloweensnob.com 

For those that choose to participate, your card will be displayed on the website in October and visitors to the site will be able to cast a vote for their favorite card. 

I WILL BE MAILING A HALLOWEEN SNOB AWARD this year to the top card makers.  
PLEASE MAIL EARLY.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Working hard on my cards! Already received several & I love them all! Will post as soon as I get a chance! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I received a cute card from Kisha today its a cat made up of halloween words very cute and a cute book mark too. Thanks Kisha. I am sure my Grandaughters are going to be wanting that book mark but I will have to make them each one or they will be fighting. Ahh one more small project.LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I sent just a few out to see if my card was to big for 1 stamp!! lol..if they come back, I'll know..I have received several also and love them all, will take pictures after I get mine all sent!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the magnet Lady Sherry, Thanks


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got another card from Snickers today. Totally love it thank you. I will try and get pics up this weekend 
of the cards I have received so far


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi All, I made and addressed 13 cards today. So everyone who has already sent me a card will be receiving one soon, as well as the two Canadians I am exchanging with. I have about 17 more to make and send. I ran out of glue dots today.

Here are some cards I received this week. 

Thank you KMeyer 1313 for the card and the bookmark. I love it. 








And this one from BeautifulNightmare. I love the ghosts in the "O"s.







I'm going to share these here too.

From Bethene with my Reaper Gift. I love the beautiful Black Cat.








Finally, this adorable Owl card from Witchy Kitty.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so excited. I got two cards already. I will be sending mine this week. I'll post some pictures of the cats I've gotten soon.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received a card from Kelloween this weekend. Thank you so much. made my day.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just got back from a long weekend getaway to cooler weather and upon my return i got a hallowe'en greeting from the haunted higleys !!!
thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

okkkkkk, Sherry got mine, so I know one stamp will work..now to go buy stamps!!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I've received a few cards already! So happy to receive them, and definitely excited to get mine out soon!
I still have room for people, shoot me a message!!!!  Will be making handmade ones.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another hallowe'en greeting from snickers!
thank you


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Sooo, we bought some cards that we liked quite a bit, and it turns out that one of our other members here has purchased the exact same cards. (a member with great taste, obviously )

It turns out this was just the motivation I needed to design something, and I just finished acquiring all of the elements to get them started. 

Our ship date will be delayed by about a week, but I'm hoping it will ultimately be worth it.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween Snob is in again this year! I'll take 50 cards. Will reciprocate and mail anywhere in the world.
As a bonus, I will be mailing an award to the top three creative cards as judged by your peers. All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched next week. The website is www.halloweensnob.com


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have received some more cards this past week. Thank you so much to Bonilaur, Kmeyer, Snickers, and Haunted Higleys. I have planned on waiting until the 10th to open all my cards but it is getting harder by the day as all these cards show up. I know they will be so wonderful. Just know that for now they are cheering me up just by being in my mailbox.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I've received a few cards, but am waiting until the first to open the first one I received. Think 12 days of Christmas, but instead 31 days of Halloween. Can't wait. Proper thank yous to come.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I have received cards from byondbzr, snickers, alwayz wicked, beautiful nightmare, moonbaby345 and bonilaur! I love them all and can't wait to send out mine. I've got a handful to send now and need to work on making more. I love opening my mailbox to cards!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I sent out another 25 today..I need more stamps!! Think I have like 16 left to send!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mine are all done i will be mailing them on the 13th! lucky13!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I received a cute card from Bonilaur. Thanks it was fun getting the mail again today.LOL mine will be going out soon.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Bonilaur, Love the card


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I received a very nice one from I'm the Godess today! Thank you!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally started putting up my cards - I can't believe I even waited this long! lol

Thank you to the Haunted Higleys, Dee14399, Lady Sherry, beautifulnightmare, imthegoddess, Always Wicked, bonilaur, & Snickers for the adorable/creative/gorgeous Halloween cards! It's bringing the Halloween spirit to my living room! 

Now to get up the rest of the decorations...


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. If you don't already have me on your list, please PM me. I have 50 cards but only 20 people confirmed so far. I mailed some today and will send the rest Monday. 

All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched tomorrow. The website is www.halloweensnob.com 

For those that choose to participate, your card will be displayed on the website in October and visitors to the site will be able to cast a vote for their favorite card. 

I WILL BE MAILING A HALLOWEEN SNOB AWARD this year to the top card makers.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Halloween Snob said:


> Hi everyone. If you don't already have me on your list, please PM me. I have 50 cards but only 20 people confirmed so far. I mailed some today and will send the rest Monday.
> 
> All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched tomorrow. The website is www.halloweensnob.com
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I still have cards available if anyone else would like to exchange!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you to Im the goddess for the fabulous vintage looking card, I love it,!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

You are welcome. I need to make the rest this weekend and mail them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I do not know if we request address. PM me



Halloween Snob said:


> Hi everyone. If you don't already have me on your list, please PM me. I have 50 cards but only 20 people confirmed so far. I mailed some today and will send the rest Monday.
> 
> All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched tomorrow. The website is www.halloweensnob.com
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello. I mailed the cards out today. So you guys should be getting them anytime. I am sorry that the cards are not homemade this year. Believe it or not, I am busy busy girl this year if not stress out.


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm starting to panic, it's October and I'm not anywhere near finishing my cards! I sure need a good hearty kick on my butt to get these done in time.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I had embossing issues tonight lol. The powder was sticking everywhere, not just on the versa mark! Apologies to anyone who hates glitter, cuz I'm not sure these won't end up shedding...
I got to watch last year's halloween wars while I worked though


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

gloomycatt said:


> I had embossing issues tonight lol. The powder was sticking everywhere, not just on the versa mark! Apologies to anyone who hates glitter, cuz I'm not sure these won't end up shedding...
> I got to watch last year's halloween wars while I worked though


I watched Halloween Wars myself while going through my card supplies. Wathed the zombie prom episode. Awesome!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

mailing my cards on Monday so be on the look out this week!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I finished the last of mine yesterday, I mailed a few, but had to buy more stamps. The final ones will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Stamping and addressing most of ours tonight! I've received 3 wonderful cards so far. 

Thanks to : Kelloween, Kmeye1313, and Dee14399!

Sorry that it took me a bit to get on here and send thanks, but we all know how haunt season can be.... time consuming but fun!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh..nobody laugh at my envelopes..my cards were to big , so I made them..and not to well..lol..I got tired of making them after 25..so I bought the rest!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a wonderful card yesterday from Kelloween, I was having a hard day, so it helped bring a smile to my face! Thank you!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry I've been MIA! Between birthday parties, canning, play dates and volunteering at my kids' school...it feels like I haven't had time to turn around! Just signed and addressed all of my cards and they will be on their way tomorrow! I received some lovely cards already! (I'll have to thank personally after because my brain is fried!) The boys are having a ball checking the mail every day! Thank you all so much! Whoever gets my mini water colours, I hope you like them! (Not all are paintings, I just didn't have time!) Each of my cards going out this year is individual, not one is a repeat! I had so much fun making them!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a pretty pumpkin card from Kelloween. Thank you.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://imgur.com/XhYlKR5

This was before all of the envelopes! I had so much fun making them this year, and we have had a lot of stress lately, so this was my little escape!  still have way too many supplies though...may start now on some for next season lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another wonderful hallowe'en greeting from bonilur..... thank you!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I finally gotten the cards mailed out. so be on the look out. Yes, I have received your cards. Give me a chance and I will get pictures up to show off and a proper thank you as well. :}


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you AsH-1031, bonilaur, Halloween Snob, NOWHINING, Hostesswiththemostess, and Snickers for the Halloween cards. I love them!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I finally gotten the cards mailed out. so be on the look out. Yes, I have received your cards. Give me a chance and I will get pictures up to show off and a proper thank you as well. :}


I got your card today Thanks to you and Silver Lady  I love the Sprinkles they are very pretty along with the black cat and Pumpkin on the card.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks to Nowhining and silverlady! We loved the card!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you NOWHINING, and Silver Lady for the cute card!!! 
Also thank you to bonilaur for the creatively beautiful card!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

All of my cards were mailed this afternoon  start watching!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Nowhining and Silver lady for the great mummy card, and
Thank you Kelloween for the witchy card. 

I love them. I will take photos soon, it's been a long day with what promises to be a longer week. Please bear with me.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Thank you Nowhining and Silver lady for the great mummy card, and
> Thank you Kelloween for the witchy card.
> 
> I love them. I will take photos soon, it's been a long day with what promises to be a longer week. Please bear with me.
> ...


PM me the information. I will gladly send a get well card. Wishing him a helpful surgery and speedy recovery


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Jezabel_Boo, I have changed my mind and removed the request.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I put the last cards in the mail yesterday. So, everyone should have their card by the end of the week. If somehow I missed someone, and you don't get a card, let me know and i will get one right out to you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm officially behind schedule on getting my cards out.  Going on a run for supplies, so hopefully by the end of the week.

Getting quite a collection of cards already. Will take pictures soon. Thanks to everybody!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you to everyone who has sent me cards so far.. when i get back from vacation i will post pics


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone so far! I put mine in an album on my profile so I could keep up with them!


----------



## westlondon_boy (Oct 6, 2014)

im in uk and im in


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got more wonderful and creative hallowe'en greetings from....
spiderwitch at nevermoremanor!
ash, nowhinning and silver lady
thank you all!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 more cute cards today 1 from Spider Witch(Lady Nevermore) and 1 from Aranella. thank you both they were very cute.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Working hard on my cards! I'm sorry I'm taking a bit but I hope to be done by this weekend!!! Love all the cards I've received thank you so much everyone!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Almost all of my cards are out. Just a few more to go. Need labels for my black envelopes...grrr What was I thinking? LOL

Love all the cards I've received so far (at work so I can't remember them all..) this is always so much fun.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Araniella said:


> Almost all of my cards are out. Just a few more to go. Need labels for my black envelopes...grrr What was I thinking? LOL
> 
> Love all the cards I've received so far (at work so I can't remember them all..) this is always so much fun.


do you have a silver sharpie?
that works on black paper


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I used silver sharpen on the return address part but my handwriting for the actual,address could be a mess.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you for all the cards i have been sent i will get mine out next week


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you hostess with the mostess, kmeyer1313, beautiful nightmare, bonilaur, kelloween, and the halloween snob!! I love all of your cards


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

My cards are all made ,adreseed now all I have to do is put them in my little Hauntomobile and go to post office . So they should be flying on their way tomorrow or friday at the latest


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't believe you guys. I just now finished designing my card. I need some little pumpkins to help me put them together. Man I have been working so hard to get them out I only have half of them put together. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Araniella said:


> I used silver sharpen on the return address part but my handwriting for the actual,address could be a mess.


I received your card today.Love the witch theme!Such a cute card.Thank you.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

more hallowe'en greetings in my mail!!!
gloomycatt the glitter is purrfect on your card thank you!!!!!
halloweeiner thank you for the very cute hallowe'en card!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I recieved 2 cards today 1 from halloweeeenier and 1 from Imthegodess. thank you both they are cute.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I also received 2 today..thank you stinkerbell frog prince and gloomycatt..love them both!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a moment where I was writing so many cards that while at the post office I worried if I said Happy "birthday" instead of Halloween because I also wrote birthdays cards in that mix. Eeeek. Mine are sent nonetheless.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you to Araniella and Halloweeener for the great cards!! 
I need to get working on mine!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

All my cards were mailed out today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to go buy stamps today and get them mailed out


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh and today 3!! thank you Halloweeeiner, digbugsgirl and Lord and Lady Nevermore for the great cards! I have 9 left to send, so I have not forgotten those 9..just need to go get stamps again!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I opened all my cards today. I was not disappointed. As I expected they are all amazing. When I have more time I will thank each of you.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you Stinkerbell & Frog Prince!!! Love the pictures


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope some of my cards start showing up this week! I sent them last week so hopefully you will start receiving them soon! If anyone who I exchanged with doesn't get one for some reason let me know!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally mailing out of the bulk on Monday  thank you to everyone who has sent cards so far! I'm setting up a cute display and will take photos tomorrow


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew. We just got ours done & ready to mail. It's very late, so if you get a card from us & notice that maybe our forum name looks odd, don't laugh too hard...
I kept leaving out a letter for some unknown reason.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys. I received 7 cards so far this year and mailed to those 7. I am mailing the rest tomorrow morning.

If you don't already have me on your list, please PM me. I have 50 cards but only 7 received and 20 expected so far.
All cards received (unless otherwise noted by the sender) will be displayed on my redesigned website which will be launched soon. The website is www.halloweensnob.com 

For those that choose to participate, your card will be displayed on the website.
I WILL BE MAILING A HALLOWEEN SNOB AWARD this year to the top card makers.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Sooo, I was putting a lot of time in on the cards yesterday, and this morning.....I had a goal of getting everything out in the morning.

I was getting pretty happy, because it looks like I'm going to make it!

Then it dawned on me; tomorrow is Columbus Day, and my cards won't go anywhere. 

Stupid Columbus.......


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Over half of our cards went out. Most of you should have them already and the others should be there on Monday. I'm picking up more stamps on Monday and the others are going out Tuesday. 

Thanks for all the wonderful cards we have received so far!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received 3 great cards yesterday, 
A cool cemetery photo from Stinkerbell and frogprince, 

A adorable puppy grim reaper from digbugsgirl, 
A a very creative and creepy bloody hand print from the Halloween King, and the Halloween Queen, 


Thank you! I will get mine out this week!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful cards, handmade and purchased! There really is something special about receiving post


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been remiss in thanking those I have so far received cards, I've been in and out of town a couple of times and working hard on getting a few things done for a Halloween event we're hosting... Taking a minute before going back to my corsped skull faux candle centerpieces to send out a few thank yous for all the great cards so far. Thanks go out to always wicked, Kelloween, Kmeyer1313, Gloomycat, Red Hallows, NOWHINNG, Dee14399, Haunted Higleys, Spider Witch, BeautifulNighmare.

While in BC a couple of weekends ago my Canadian cards went out via the hotel lobby staff... fingers crossed then sent them out as promised. The rest went out last Monday so they should be all on their way to those on my list.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I put mine out in the mail last night......and they're still sitting there! Forgot there was no mail today. Oops! I totally feel like I don't have time to do anything this year, so they are probably the most boring cards ever....but they're sent with LOTS of Halloween Spirit!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i decided to wait to send mine on the 24 maybe some of you will get them on halloween


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

The rest of mine are going today!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

more hallowe'en greetings!!!
stinkerbell and frog prince,araniella,digsbuggirl,the red hallows and imthegoddess
thank you all !!!! your cards are so awesome and thoughtful and creative
thank you for the hallowe'en cheer!
its not quite fall yet here in the crummy valley in phoenix, so the hallowe'en greetings keep my mind in fall!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the card I received today Moony1 (Spooky Spectres)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted Nana said:


> Thanks for the card I received today Moony1 (Spooky Spectres)


Yay! Glad mine are starting to arrive! You're welcome! I hope you like it! (Not sure what one you got, but I had fun making them all!{I had different designs for every card})


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> Yay! Glad mine are starting to arrive! You're welcome! I hope you like it! (Not sure what one you got, but I had fun making them all!{I had different designs for every card})


Nawww I don't like it!! I love it. It is black with gold Halloween words and a littleflower and tage that says Happy Halloween. When I get all my cards I plan on posting a picture and bet you will [ick yours out.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hooray! 

Ours finally went in the mail today....I can't remember the last time I was as irritated about a federal holiday as I was yesterday. 

Anyway, I hope they all reach their destination soon, and in good shape.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Sending mine out on Friday!! 
I still have more cards if anyone else would like to exchange!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG look at the difference now from the first posting! I wanted to thank everyone whose shared a little bit of Halloween spirit & creativity with me - the creativity I've seen on some of these cards never stops failing to astound me! The following people completely made my day when I opened their cards:
AsH-1031
Kelloween
The Haunted Higleys
Dee14399
pumpkinking30
Lady Sherry
NOWHINING & Silver Lady
moony_1
gloomycatt
Spiderwitch
beautifulnightmare
Halloweeeiner
im the goddess
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
Always Wicked
Haunted Nana
The Halloween King
bonilaur
Snickers
digbugsgirl

Thank you so much guys! If my card brought you even half as much joy as your cards brought me, we're probably the happiest Halloween people on the internet!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I want to say a Great big thank you to everyone I have received cards from so far.
I love the Halloween spirit it brings to my home

Hostesswiththemostess
Kelloween
Stinkerbell & Frog prince
Beautifulnightmare
snickers
bonilaur
Ash-1031
Kmeeyer1313
Nowhinning and Silverlady
Lady Sherry
DigBugsGirl
Araniella

Thanks Everyone I love them all


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kmeyer, your display looks great.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got more hallowe'en greetings from.....
haunted nana,pumpkinking,thehalloweenking
and one from over the pond moony1
thank you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that my cards are finally done, and en route to their recipients, I have some time to post a quick photo of the cards that we've received to date, and type up a quick "THANK YOU" to:

moony_1
Araniella
Snickers
AsH-1031
The Red Hallows
Hostesswiththemostess
Kmeyer1313


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

just got home from vacation and i will post pics of the ones i recv'd while gone prob on sunday.. i love them all and they have inspired me to think outside of the box for next year..


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My 'Wall of Cards' is coming along quite nicely. Big thank you's to everyone whose cards I've received so far. With every one I open I have a new favorite!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Just Whisper,I just got your card today!It's so neat and I love the Halloween trivia!I also want to thank Katshead42.Such a pretty card.Love the moon and stars background and love the cute Jack O' Lanterns.Can't wait to see what the other 6 cards that I will get look like!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

2 more cards to add to my collectiom of Favorites Thank you Just Whisper and Hallowmas. love them both


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Got your card today byondbzr but all the googly eyes fell off!That's o.k. because I can just glue them back on.The cards are really starting to come in now!


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the picture, Araniella. Those are great looking cards, everyone! I miss getting in on all the fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I just realized I have 4 more that I missed...will get them out tomorrow! I have gotten more and they are great!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> My 'Wall of Cards' is coming along quite nicely. Big thank you's to everyone whose cards I've received so far. With every one I open I have a new favorite!


That's a nice display.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine should all have been received by now. If you were expecting one from me, and have not received it, please let me know, and I will mail a replacement right away.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I would like to say thank you to the others I have received cards from, 
Normal Like You
Stinker Bell and Frog Prince
All Hallows Eve
Halloweener
Nowhing & Silver Lady
Kelloween


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn those googly eyes! Uuugh, knew I shouldn't have used them!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Just updating, all my cards are out now, the last batch went 2 days ago! Hope all the eyeballs don't fall off of that style, lmao!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 more cards today Thanks NormalLikeYou and an unsigned do it yourselfcard that I have tracked down to be.........Skullie aand EZ Zettle.LOL Thanks they are both cute.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I received more adorable cards from Araniella, katshead42, Just Whisper, & Halloween Snob over the past couple of days - thank you! 

I'll post another updated picture after this coming week - I have a feeling this is going to be a busy week for cards!

Byondbzr, don't sweat the googly-eye fallout too much - I'm sure most of us on here will just reattach them & love the card regardless! I remember last year someone else's card had the same problem, but I just grabbed the rubber cement & voila! Good as new!


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry I'm late to the party, I'm game!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you for all the cards I have received. mine will go out this firday


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

2 more cards today. 2 is my Lucky number. Pumpkinn King 30 and Pumpkin Queen 21 thanks for the Zombie hug but no offense if I shoot you in the head OK.LOL
Lady Arsnic Thanks for the tiny Witches Hat it doesn't fit SOOOoooo I'll just hang it up.LOL I love Getting mail when it is as fun as it has been this month.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope my cards are making it to their destinations. I mailed them all the same day early last week.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

my last 4 that I had missed went out today!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I got a ton of cards in the mail today, since I forgot to check the mailbox since last Thursday, lol. I'll open them here in a bit, excited!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me too..got 5 more today and some really creative ones!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I sent mine awhile ago so hopefully everyone got them. The only ones I'm not sure about are the international ones...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my card that I had trouble sending through the mail. I wanted to post a picture of it, because I had to straighten and flatten it. When you receive it, please round it back out, and bend the tip over. Why did I choose origami this year??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone who has patiently waited for acknowledgement! I finally got a chance to get caught up, and I'm bummed that I missed out on OMGDan from England. What a treat for those of you exchanging with him! Here is a group photo of my cards so far, & I love that 2 of you included bookmarks! They're already getting used! I love all my cards, and now I will PM my thanks!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Zackarybinx for the wonderful card. very creative. I love it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't know why it posted twice. SilverLady, it looks like the glue didn't hold very well on the card I sent you.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got 8 cards in my mailbox today - so made my day! Will post another pic in a few days....


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love all the cards I have received!!! Thank you so much to everyone!!! I will be mailing out my cards this week!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

more hallowe'en greetings
kelloween, just whisper,zacharybinx,tropicaljewel,halloweenprincess, normallikeyou, ladyarsenic, katshead42, halloween snob, lisa48317
thank you all for all the very creative hallowe'en greetings


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards and more thanks go out to hallowmas, Araniella, NormalLikeYou, Just Whisper, Lady Arsenic, PumpkinKing 30, moony _1, Skullie and EZ Zettle, Bonilaur. Thanks for the holiday greetings


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks to Silver Lady for sharing all of those 'close up' images of the cards....neato!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very happy to say I mailed out all my cards today!!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Mailed out my cards today. They are on their way! A huge thank you to all those that have shared with me this year! It really makes my day to find a card in the mail. What a great pick me up. I love my Halloween family!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been mailing cards for the last few days and hope to have the last ones out tomorrow. Just hoping they all arrive by Halloween!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have not been on in a while so I want to thank everyone for the amazing cards. I also see lots of other really cool cards.

Normallikeyou...What a beautiful card. I love the paper you chose and the Jeepers Creepers design on the front.
The Miller Family...What an adorable card. all the little monster stamps are so cute.
NoWhining and Silver Lady...I love the slasher kitty making the Jack O'lantern.
Moonbaby345...That puppy in the ghost sheet is just too precious.
hostesswiththemostess...What an adorable googly-eyed little ghosty.
Kelloweeen...I love the cute little ghost kitty carrying the jack O'lantern.
Bonilaur...What an elegant card. I wondered if you made the card yourself or bought it already made and added the inside. A very cool 3D sticker inside.
Paint It Black...3 little mice playing in a pumpkin, what a sweet card.
katshead42...your card is made from one of my favorite halloween papers. I love the green eyes on yours.
Araniella...Your witchy artwork is magnificent. Very nice.
kmeyer...What a great Halloween scene, a pumpkin witch with her black cat on the broom. I also love the cat and pumpkin puff sticker inside.
Snickers...A very creative "specimen" of a card. Very unique laboratory scene.
Haunted Higleys...The designs you used for your card are really pretty and eye catching. Great looking card.
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince...The photo on the front of your card is gorgeous. I think your card is one with a bookmark. My granddaughter took them out, so if yours is the red and black with the dripping blood thank you.
Hallowmas...you know I love cats so your card is a shoe-in. That is just too adorable and those big green eyes are great. I also love all the little kitty stickers. The envelope was just as adorable.
Haunted Nana...you and the girls did a great job on your card. The witch hat and spiders look so cool.
Halloweeeiner...I love this card. An adorable black kitty sitting in the tree. The colorful background is eye catching and fun.
Defenestrator...Wow. Very spooky and beautifully done. And I like the verse inside also.

Someone else gave me a bookmark but not sure who as my granddaughter took it out. Thanks.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustWhisper, if the bookmark was a ribbon with eyes, it was with the card I sent out - I'm glad she liked it so much that she took it! lol


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

2 is once again my lucky number I got a cute ghost/tombstone card from Bethene . Thanks so much to both of you.and a beatiful DeLos Muetos card from Tropical Jewel


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry for not thanking everyone personally for your wonderful cards. I do so enjoy the cards. I will try to get on and do better.My computer is on the fritz so am having a hard time dealing with this on my phone


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a cute card from Spookybella today. THANK YOU SO MUCH. My grandson who is 4 ,was here when I opened it and loved it


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Haunted Nana Thank You so much! I'm so happy you & your Grandson liked the card!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

He was thrilled to say the least adn had to show his Dad when he came to pick him up last night. I told him when we got them all I would hang them all up and he said "Hurry up then".LOL Love that kid he take after his grandma.LOL


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL!! that's too cute!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My wall of cards is filling up! Love it! Thanks to all! I hope to receive a few more. They are all just so amazing and make me smile every time I walk by.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my cards went out today


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Got all mine sent out today, yeah I've been using some poor time management. Gonna hope for a Halloween day delivery


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm Flying Skull card from The Great Pumpkin. I must say it made me chuckle.LOL Thanks GP.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I wanted to thank everybody who sent me cards. We are a very creative, fun group and I love all of them.

Thank you to: Araniella, Hostesswiththemostess, Spookybella977, Nowhining and Silver Lady, Skullie & EZ Zettle, NormalLikeYou, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, Halloweeeiner, Hallowmas, The Great Pumpkin, Defenestrater, and Kmeyer1313*


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I had one of mine I sent come back today..it was for Danny and Gabby (won't post last name) but it says address is not known..so ..I tried!


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh dear. I have to offer my sincerest apologizes, because my cards are going to be awfully late.  I've had so busy month and life hasn't been exactly smooth for a while now so I haven't send my cards yet. I hope I'll have time to walk to the mailbox tomorrow. I am deeply sorry everyone who exchanged info with me!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Kelloween - Theirs was sent back to me too!

Thank you so much everyone for the awesome cards so far! I plan on taking a picture of all of them after Halloween


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 more cards today a very cute one from Mit24oz and a skull and Cross Bones fromlizzy borden. Thank you both very much


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone who has sent me a card!!!! Life is so hectic these days before the big night but I wanted to let you all know I LOVE THEM!!! So creative and beautiful!!! Thank you!!!!!! Have a Happy Halloween everyone!!!!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, indeed....we have enjoyed our exchange again this year. I hope to have some time over the weekend to sit down and take some individual photos, and thank the folks behind our last round of cards.

For now, here is a photo of everyone's wonderful work as a collective.....Happy Halloween!!  :


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a nice card from Veecat today.Thank you!Still waiting on 2 more.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

hallowe'en thanks to......
defenstrator,mitz240,thegreatpumpkin,spookygirl1980,haunteddiva,lizzyborden,bethene, and skullie
thank you all so much you all make my inter jack o lantern glow
happy hallowe'en


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Liekkiö said:


> Oh dear. I have to offer my sincerest apologizes, because my cards are going to be awfully late.  I've had so busy month and life hasn't been exactly smooth for a while now so I haven't send my cards yet. I hope I'll have time to walk to the mailbox tomorrow. I am deeply sorry everyone who exchanged info with me!


no worries here liekkio!
hallowe'en goes on after oktober!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We've received so many wonderful cards! Thanks to each and every one of you! All of ours have went out, so if you haven't received one by Halloween and you are in the US, send me a message.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards so I'm sending out more thanks... Saki Girl, The Great Pumpkin, Spookybekka 977, Lizzyborden, Bethene, Mit240z, HalloweenCreature, and Iowaguy.

Going to take the time to send out a personal thanks to everyone I have gotten one from so far this evening, All mine went out so if you have not gotten it yet let me know... I've already had one come back to day that was mailed out 2 weeks ago addy was right I forgot to put in the apartment number and guess the postal person couldn't figure out the correct box with just the name... thankfully it was to my son so I'll just hand deliver it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the great cards. They all made my day


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry I can't do individual thank yous....my cards from this year got mixed with ones I kept from previous years...BUT I want to thank everyone who exchanged with us this year! It was a bright spot in an otherwise dull season for us. Helped relieve my stress on the days when we got one of the cards in the mail  
Thank you all so much and happy Halloween to everyone! The boys love the card exchange so much! We will definitely be participating again next year


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful cards we have received. When I have a few extra minutes, I will say thank you everyone. These last couple weeks have been pretty hectic at our house and I fought the flu through out most of it. Hope you all have a wonderful Halloween!!!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Saki Girl for the card.I really like it.I don't think I've ever got a pirate card before.It's been fun exchanging with all of you.Can't wait until next year!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Halloween and a big thank you for all the cards I've received.  Hoping to line them all up and get a photo this evening. All my cards have been mailed but one will be a little late as I think I must have missed an address along the way.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for all the wonderful cards I've received this week - I'll have to post up another pic of the updated collection! I'm going to send out thank-you PMs hopefully after the weekend...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the cards I received, each and every one were great! If I missed anyone..I am so sorry..I mailed out 50 and got one back and am so afraid I may have missed someone


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got yours Kelloween, thanks! I also received yours Tropicaljewel, but I can't PM my thanks, your mailbox is full. It's beautiful though! SO colorful! Thanks everyone! Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the cute Bat card Saki Girl. Perfect timing. Thanks to everyone for the cards just in case I forgot anyone. Hope you all had a Great Halloween.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been doing this card exchange for 6 years and its been fun but this year was disappointing. out of the 32 cards I sent out, I only received 24 back. It sucks when you spend your time & money on someone on this forum and they don't return the favor.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I've been doing this card exchange for 6 years and its been fun but this year was disappointing. out of the 32 cards I sent out, I only received 24 back. It sucks when you spend your time & money on someone on this forum and they don't return the favor.


I hope you received one from me HalloweeeinerI sent it over 2 weeks ago


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I know a few people had posted that theirs were going to be late, so don't give up hope yet, Halloweeeiner....

I know I still have 18 more cards to be looking out for, so at least the Halloween spirit will keep going....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got more hallowe'en greetings on friday from
cornstalkers,iowaguy,veecat,sppokybellla977,sakigirl,halloweencreature,
and one from over the pond hoflyloster
thank you all !!!!!
still waiting on some more after hallowe'en greetings


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I've been doing this card exchange for 6 years and its been fun but this year was disappointing. out of the 32 cards I sent out, I only received 24 back. It sucks when you spend your time & money on someone on this forum and they don't return the favor.


I sure hope you got mine!! I sent out 50 and received 42...and got one back...lol, we both got shorted 8..maybe the same peeps?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I've been doing this card exchange for 6 years and its been fun but this year was disappointing. out of the 32 cards I sent out, I only received 24 back. It sucks when you spend your time & money on someone on this forum and they don't return the favor.


well several of us sent late me included so u will get some Halloween cheer late nothing wrong with that


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Bethene, I live in the UK, and have only joined the forum a couple of months ago and am really enjoying it. This sounds really interesting, but I'm not entirely sure what it is and how it works, can you give me a bit more info please


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

It's finally November which means my extremely busy and tough autumn is getting less tough and busy. And that means I can finally mail my cards! I was thinking about including some yuletide wishes in them because I didn't make it in time for Halloween.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am SO SORRY> I have been so busy I did not acknowledge that I have received all of my cards. Thank you so much They are all so different and beautiful. 

Anyone that is late to the party I do have 3 left that can be mailed out asap just pm me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

all of mine should be to everyone that has not gotten one yet this week.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you, all that exchanged with me i enjoyed getting all the wonderfully and creative cards, they will stay up till i do the xmas card exchange for the xmas forum!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you to all those who exchanged cards with me. They are still hanging in my office at work and they have also been enjoyed by my lab mates who asked me almost daily what cards came in! They will remain on display for a while yet. As always, it has been such great fun!

ATTENTION fellow exchangers: This evening upon checking my mailbox, I got a returned card due to the address falling off somewhere in transit. I didn't address any of my actual crafted cards so I am not sure whose this is. Please PM me if we were exchanging cards and you didn't get one from me. Judging by how this card is sealed and feels, I think it was going out to a lady on my list. I would love to send this off to you again!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

It's been brought to my attention (and not very polite or respectfully)that someone on my list didn't receive their card. If you were exchanging with me and didn't get a card please PM me and I will see that you do very soon. My cards were mailed two weeks ago and so they should have been received.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you to those of you who exchanged cards with me. Here is a picture of the awesome cards I got.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was out of town last week and returned to a few new cards. I will get those posted soon Thank you to everyone who sent me a card. They are all lovely, and I am thankful.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you to everyone for the cards.. i was so surprised at the details and imagination of cards.. it has made me want to start on mine for next year so that i can send out as many as needed... sorry if ive been MIA .. again.. thanks to everyone..


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

If anyone did not recieve a Halloween card from me and was supposed to, please let me know! I know one was sent back, I just want to make sure I got everybody  
Thank you to everyone who sent cards so far, what beautiful cards I got this year!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll second what hostesswiththemostess & others have said - please let me know if you haven't received my card by now, as I sent them out late Sept/early Oct (with a few exceptions/latecomers). I've still got plenty, so it's really not a problem - I'd rather you get your card late than not at all....

In the same vein, I received a card from IA - & a very nice one (love the stickers!) - but I searched my inbox all over & couldn't find a PM from this person, so I did a search for their screen name (at least I assume that's the screen name - it's in the card), but nothing comes up.... so if this sounds like someone out there, please let me know so I can thank you & let me know if you received a card from me or not. If you didn't, I'll send it out right away....


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey everyone! Again, thank you to everyone who sent me cards this year! It was wonderful! I don't know who I have received from but I did get two more yesterday! Yay! If anyone didn't receive one from me who was supposed to,please let me know! I'll get one out asap! 
Sorry I didn't give individual thank you'd this year, the cards got mixed with last years bunch so I was all mixed up! 
Thank you thank you thank you all again!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent private thank yous to everyone I received cards from also sent a PM to those I'm still awaiting. 

Again to those who's cards I recieved THANK YOU... I displayed them in my witch's room this past weekend at a Halloween event we held, heck even witches get holiday cards right.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Deleted post


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

gloomycatt said:


> I missed out on 2 cards, both international, but still hoping  I haven't seen them post since the initial sign up so not sure... but I'm thrilled with each and every card I have received. This was so fun! Looking forward to next year


YOu did better than I did. I sent out 28 and got 24 back but still greaat odds I know things happen. I enjoyed every card I did get though. Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Liekkiö (Aug 19, 2014)

I have decided to redo all my cards this year. I'm going to make new cards with something Yuleish-Halloweeney and save the others for next year. I'm also adding a little something to compensate for the tardiness.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

To avoid hurt feelings I don't count my cards or check who didn't come through on their word, I just enjoy the ones that I did receive and am very thankful to everyone who sent me a card! Thanks once again to everyone! I hope everyone received my card! Stinkerbell I tried to pm you back but I'm not sure why it didn't want to go through thanks for your kind words about my cutting skills lol after 51 cards my hand wanted to fall off!!!! Lol!!!!!  Lady arsenic thank you! I tried pming you back but couldn't! I loved your card too!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Deleted post


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookybella I am the same to me it's about giving and making someone's day not omg did everyone send me one.
Life happens sometimes for people and gets in the way no reason to get up set over it.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed, I just enjoy getting them. And sending them. Things happen and after all, it's just a card. I just hope that mine made someone smile at what may have been a tough time.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I make a very detailed system when I send out cards so there is no doubt in my mind I did not miss anyone. I triple checked before mailing. But I am afraid several may not have arrived as I do not see them in displays and do not see them mentioned as having been received in the lists. But I sometimes miss mentioning some too, so no worries. As many have said PLEASE let me know if you did not receive one from me. I will send you a replacement. It may be a Thanksgiving card (LOL) but at least you get something.

I have no idea if I got a card from everyone on my list and don't really care. No point in getting upset or petty over a 50c card. I have more important issues to worry over. I agree it is rude and disappointing but not the end of my world. I use to be that way and it was brought to my attention several years ago in a quite rude manner that I sounded like a B _ t ch. 

On a brighter note here are some more cards I received. I hope I didn't miss any.

Lizzyborden sent me a cool card with creepy skeleton ribs.
I received an adorable card from mit240z with little ghouls and goblens out trick-r-treating.
Saki girl did a gret job on a pirate card (I love pirate stuff). Very cool.
I love the wolfie card from Spookybella977. It is so cute. 

Thank you to all who sent me cards. I love each and every one of them.

ON A SIDE NOTE...the sister site to this one, ChristmasFanClub, has started sign ups for our card exchange. I know many of you are members on there and some have inquired. Here is a link to the thread. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=4474


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey everyone – first off I have received some awesome cards. Thank you to everyone that took the time to make them! I do love them. Second, I have to apologize for not getting mine out. I promise they will be on the way shortly. Late but, I’ll make it up to you all. 

I have not been to this site in a few weeks and have missed it. But, I have had some things happen in my life and was not able to get here to tell everyone. I have had a death in our family, my husband has had surgery, a very close friend passed away as well. All of that in those couple of weeks along with trying to keep some normalcy with our 5 year old. It’s been very hard. I’ve thought of you all as well and every time I walked past my card supplies I’ve felt horrible. But, it just wasn’t the biggest priority. For that I am so sorry.

I know most of you understand. I do hope most have thought maybe something was up and not just assume I was a huge jerk. I did receive a private message letting me know how horrible I was for not sending a card. 

Know that if I agreed to send a card, you will get something shortly. I have one more funeral to attend and will be able to squeeze time in to wrap up what I wanted to do. Thank you for your understanding! I hope everyone had a fabulous Halloween. And again, thank you to everyone that sent cards to me. I love each and every one of them!!


P.S. I have not read this whole thread as I'm sure there is some bashing of me in here as well. I'm just not up for that at the moment.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nhh I am sorry for all you have gone thur sending lots of positive energy your way . 

As I said life happens and family is way more important and there is no reason to have to explain to anyone. 
Sweetie you do not need to stress your self out over cards you take care of you and your family .

And for those that sent any nasty pms you should feel terrible there is absolutely no need for that kind of harassment on this amazing site here over a card.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

agreed! i welcome hallowe'en greetings all year!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I myself was more worried that I forgot someone than anything...I had a rough month myself..caught a cold that turned into a bronchial infection that just would not go away..ended up at the emergency room where they gave me antibiotics that I guess I was allergic to because I broke out in hives and messed my kidneys up...wow, I had never been so sick!! I am still recovering but I can be proud of one thing..after 30 years of smoking..I am smoke free a month now.... just gotta make myself hang in there after I am feeling good again! So..if I forgot anyone..I am so sorry!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better Kelloween. And congrats on being smoke free. I know that is huge and hard to do. Yay for you!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I myself was more worried that I forgot someone than anything...I had a rough month myself..caught a cold that turned into a bronchial infection that just would not go away..ended up at the emergency room where they gave me antibiotics that I guess I was allergic to because I broke out in hives and messed my kidneys up...wow, I had never been so sick!! I am still recovering but I can be proud of one thing..after 30 years of smoking..I am smoke free a month now.... just gotta make myself hang in there after I am feeling good again! So..if I forgot anyone..I am so sorry!


OH MY GOSH Kelloween I am so sorry to hear about all that. Glad you are on the road to recovery and a bIG CONGRATS ON THE NO SMOKING!! Thats awesome. Keep getting well. I loved my card from you.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

nhh said:


> Hey everyone – first off I have received some awesome cards. Thank you to everyone that took the time to make them! I do love them. Second, I have to apologize for not getting mine out. I promise they will be on the way shortly. Late but, I’ll make it up to you all.
> 
> I have not been to this site in a few weeks and have missed it. But, I have had some things happen in my life and was not able to get here to tell everyone. I have had a death in our family, my husband has had surgery, a very close friend passed away as well. All of that in those couple of weeks along with trying to keep some normalcy with our 5 year old. It’s been very hard. I’ve thought of you all as well and every time I walked past my card supplies I’ve felt horrible. But, it just wasn’t the biggest priority. For that I am so sorry.
> 
> ...


Aww so sorry for your losses and your husbands surgery like I said earlier I know things happen and we cannot control everything. You had yoru priorities straight so do not even worrry about it if you don't feel like sending any cards I am sure people with a heart will understand and those that do not understand oh well don't worry about them. If you do send any cards look at it this way you made Halloween last much longer this year. Having said that you take care OF YOU. There is always next year for cards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the personal stuff happening... it's understandable that things like this get in the way of the fun stuff. 2 years ago it was my mom who passed and my Halloween was truly a mess, I didn't take on a lot of cards that year but those I did were a highlight of my year. 

I usually don't get too wound up on not getting a card if I send one, it's just that this year I had an unusual number of no shows, 6 Yikes and about half of those were from folks I've exchanged with in the past. I began to wonder if the local PO screwed up and delivered a stack to the wrong place or what, so that's why I was checking. I've had at least 3 letters in the last 3 years where a signature was required get lost, one got back to me torn to shreds 6 months later the other 2 never to be seen again and the PO is like opps sorry. Several years ago one of the delivery people was outed as NOT delivering ALL their mail... so now I always wonder when I expect something and it doesn't arrive, where in the snail mail world it is.

Adding a photo of my witches room with some of the cards I got this year showing. ... as I said even witches get greeting cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NHH....I am sorry for the hard road you are traveling and wish you easier times and a mended heart. 
Kelloween...heal quickly and stay strong. Remember, you are accountable to all of us now if you start smoking. LOL. Best of luck.

Darn it! I had one more card to thank for. I am in bed with mild flu and forgot to grab the card on my way to bed. It was from Jason. I will send proper thank yous when I am 100%.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> NHH....I am sorry for the hard road you are traveling and wish you easier times and a mended heart.
> Kelloween...heal quickly and stay strong. Remember, you are accountable to all of us now if you start smoking. LOL. Best of luck.
> 
> Darn it! I had one more card to thank for. I am in bed with mild flu and forgot to grab the card on my way to bed. It was from Jason. I will send proper thank yous when I am 100%.


WOW Kelloween you got this because thats a lot of accountability.LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry nhh for all that has befallen you, you have my sympathy and hugs to you too... Take care of yourself and your family first and foremost... Thinking of you... 
Kelloween, hope you are feeling better, congrats on quitting smoking, that is a very difficult thing, be proud of yourself! 

I have been wanting to send messages to everyone who sent me the wonderful cards.. I am sorry I haven't yet, I am very thankful for all of them, I so enjoyed getting them. I hope you all know that I loved them all, thank you so very much!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I myself was more worried that I forgot someone than anything...I had a rough month myself..caught a cold that turned into a bronchial infection that just would not go away..ended up at the emergency room where they gave me antibiotics that I guess I was allergic to because I broke out in hives and messed my kidneys up...wow, I had never been so sick!! I am still recovering but I can be proud of one thing..after 30 years of smoking..I am smoke free a month now.... just gotta make myself hang in there after I am feeling good again! So..if I forgot anyone..I am so sorry!


Good for you Missy....I quit smoking 14 years ago. Best thing I ever did(ok, ok, besides divorcing my EX).


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Good for you Missy....I quit smoking 14 years ago. Best thing I ever did(ok, ok, besides divorcing my EX).


lol, I shoulda gave up smoking when I divorced my ex...well, if I had to choose one to accompany me this long..I made the right choice to keep smoking! ..maybe now good riddance to both ...this week has been hard for some reason..I want to eat anything not nailed down..


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

And getting that funny haircut.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Good for you Missy....I quit smoking 14 years ago. Best thing I ever did(ok, ok, besides divorcing my EX).


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I make a very detailed system when I send out cards so there is no doubt in my mind I did not miss anyone. I triple checked before mailing. But I am afraid several may not have arrived as I do not see them in displays and do not see them mentioned as having been received in the lists. But I sometimes miss mentioning some too, so no worries. As many have said PLEASE let me know if you did not receive one from me. I will send you a replacement. It may be a Thanksgiving card (LOL) but at least you get something.


 I'm one of those who said if you didn't receive please let me know as I too have a detailed way of tracking who I am sending to and when I send the cards. I haven't heard from anyone saying they didn't get there so I have to assume they made it. Then again, I have been so busy since getting back fro vacation, I haven't posted all the lovely cards I recived while gone. I have promised to do that.



nhh said:


> Hey everyone – first off I have received some awesome cards. Thank you to everyone that took the time to make them! I do love them. Second, I have to apologize for not getting mine out. I promise they will be on the way shortly. Late but, I’ll make it up to you all.
> 
> I have not been to this site in a few weeks and have missed it. But, I have had some things happen in my life and was not able to get here to tell everyone. I have had a death in our family, my husband has had surgery, a very close friend passed away as well. All of that in those couple of weeks along with trying to keep some normalcy with our 5 year old. It’s been very hard. I’ve thought of you all as well and every time I walked past my card supplies I’ve felt horrible. But, it just wasn’t the biggest priority. For that I am so sorry.
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm so sorry for what you have been through. Please take care of your self and your family.



Saki.Girl said:


> And for those that sent any nasty pms you should feel terrible there is absolutely no need for that kind of harassment on this amazing site here over a card.


Agreed.



Kelloween said:


> I myself was more worried that I forgot someone than anything...I had a rough month myself..caught a cold that turned into a bronchial infection that just would not go away..ended up at the emergency room where they gave me antibiotics that I guess I was allergic to because I broke out in hives and messed my kidneys up...wow, I had never been so sick!! I am still recovering but I can be proud of one thing..after 30 years of smoking..I am smoke free a month now.... just gotta make myself hang in there after I am feeling good again! So..if I forgot anyone..I am so sorry!


Yay, great for you on the smoking. Keep it up. That's one of the best things you can do for yourself. Feel better soon.

Now I must run to get to work. It is end of month close, and as always crazy. It seems end of month close take two weeks each month.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry it has taken me so long to say thank you and post photos of the last cards I received. Thank you again to everyone who traded with me. It is so much fun getting all these lovely cards and seeing everyone style and creativity. I love them all.









From Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, Normal Like You, & Hallomas








Nowhining & Silver Lady, Kelloween, &Halloweeeiner









Then from Moony_1, love Nosferatu, The Great Pumpkin, & Arniella









Next, from LizzyBorden, Haunted Nana, The Halloween King, & Skullie









And from, Spookygirl 1980 & Spookybella977

Thank you so much, and if I missed anyone, I am so sorry. If I find more cards, I will post.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I think the nosferatu is my favorite.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is one from Pumpkin King 30 & Pumpkin Queen 29. Thank you guys.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Is this going to happen again this year?


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

It does every year, but it's usually a bit closer to Halloween.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok, I read about it last year but I wasn't able to do it then. I am ready for this year though!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

It's really neat. All the cards that I received were spooktacular!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this years exchange


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Can't wait! Already started working on a design...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a bunch of supplies after season last year. Can't wait to make cards this year!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking forward to joining in this year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this will start closer to the end of the month,


----------

